
Google Arc++ – Rendering, Compositing and Window Management [pdf] - oridecon
https://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDC2016/Program/Arcpp_Graphics.pdf
======
oridecon
[https://lwn.net/Articles/701964/](https://lwn.net/Articles/701964/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PflCyiULO4&t=2h10m22s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PflCyiULO4&t=2h10m22s)

